# iBasso released it,they named it Toucan



## kunalraiker

That's our bird.
   

   
http://ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=60


----------



## Armaegis

Holy moly that's a lot of power in such a small package...


----------



## koonhua90

It's finally out!


----------



## tamu

looks nice too!


----------



## madwolf

They upgraded from Snakes to Birds


----------



## TheHighBuilder

Quote: 





tamu said:


> looks nice too!


 


 +1


----------



## chiefroastbeef

I wish they'd use better fonts for the logo thing, it just doesn't look write, looks cheap in my opinion.


----------



## Aizura

Looks very nice indeed, do you guys recon it could drive an HD 600 adequately? I currently use an Essence STX but i want to give them some more juice. Since i'm also looking for a portable amp for my HD 25's, this could be the perfect amp if it could drive both 'phones.


----------



## Fantoon

Subscribe!
   
  Looks Absolutly stunning! Plenty of power...and a very competetive price. Maybe a review soon enough from our dearest friend John?


----------



## mrarroyo

Very nice looking unit, look forward to reviews/comments.


----------



## Abovetheair

Quote: 





chiefroastbeef said:


> I wish they'd use better fonts for the logo thing, it just doesn't *look write*, looks cheap in my opinion.


 

 haha "look write". I think it looks okay not the best, there's always something wrong with any product. Atleast they didn't make it colorful like a rainbow, I think I can deal with bad text.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote: 





aizura said:


> Looks very nice indeed, do you guys recon it could drive an HD 600 adequately? I currently use an Essence STX but i want to give them some more juice. Since i'm also looking for a portable amp for my HD 25's, this could be the perfect amp if it could drive both 'phones.


 

 I don't feel anyone has bought it yet, to make any comments.


----------



## logwed

YAY! Already another incompatible format with the previously existing 'standard' for portable balanced devices!


----------



## wuwhere

With a beak that big the Toucan must have excellent "balance" to stand on two feet. (sorry, just had to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  
   
  Quote: 





kunalraiker said:


> That's our bird.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=60


----------



## semisight

Quote: 





madwolf said:


> They upgraded from Snakes to Birds


 

 You might say they've... evolved.


----------



## theory_87

Finally... It looks very good imo... very solid. now lets wait for the balance dac and cable...


----------



## wuwhere

Is the balanced DAC a dual Wolfson 8740?


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Is the balanced DAC a dual Wolfson 8740?


 


 There is no information on the DAC.


----------



## DoomHammerNG

Anybody has any idea, whether it is possible to power them from AC? I think it would make a good desktop amp for me.


----------



## andrew3199

Nice looking amp. I may hold off on getting the R\S Predator at least until there is a review of the Toucan and DAC.
  they should work out about the same $'s


----------



## TheWuss

from snakes to birds, indeed...
  to quote Friedrich Nietzsche:
   
  "He who would learn to _fly_ one day must first learn to stand and walk and run and climb and dance; one cannot _fly_ into _flying_."
   
  looks like they went straight from slithering to flying.  pretty impressive.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote: 





doomhammerng said:


> Anybody has any idea, whether it is possible to power them from AC? I think it would make a good desktop amp for me.


 


 It does have an internal charging battery,therefore AC is possible.


----------



## Young Spade

I am going to go out on a limb and purchase this as soon as I can sell my ALO Rx. I'm excited.


----------



## clou91

Let me know how you like it! As you can tell from my sig, I took your advice and have the S:Flo2/Alo combo right now. However, this amp also intrigues me and I wouldn't mind having a portable balanced setup with my netbook.


----------



## Young Spade

Definitely. First it's the amp. Then it's balanced cables for the K702.


----------



## kunalraiker

I wouldn't mind balancing my RE0's.


----------



## h.rav

I like the connector better than the one used on the Protector. It also accepts balanced input.


----------



## usf09

What is that connector exactly? Is it a 3.5->balanced?


----------



## nc8000

It's a kind of 6-pin mini xlr


----------



## Currawong

Another amp, another connector.  At least they are making a balanced DAC to go with it and have balanced input. Looks like an improvement on the camera accessory connector the Protector uses though.  There's also Hifiman who took the obvious option and are using a TRRS plug.
  
  Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Is the balanced DAC a dual Wolfson 8740?


 

 I hope not, the 8740 is rubbish, seriously. People only like it because it's so rolled-off that it doesn't sound harsh as a Cirrus does with steep cut-off filter.  But that's another issue entirely...


----------



## krmathis

Looking really nice!
 Too bad the amplifier vendors have not agreed on a common jack for balanced headphone out though


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Another amp, another connector.  At least they are making a balanced DAC to go with it and have balanced input. Looks like an improvement on the camera accessory connector the Protector uses though.  There's also Hifiman who took the obvious option and are using a TRRS plug.
> 
> 
> I hope not, the 8740 is rubbish, seriously. People only like it because it's so rolled-off that it doesn't sound harsh as a Cirrus does with steep cut-off filter.  But that's another issue entirely...


 

 How can a DAC chip be rolled-off? Is it the chip or is it the way the way the DAC unit is designed to sound rolled-off?
   
  edit: Just want to add this from the 8740's spec:  "The internal digital filter has two selectable roll-off characteristics. A sharp or slow roll-off can be selected dependent on application requirements. Additionally, the internal digital filter can be by-passed and the WM8740 used with an external digital filter."


----------



## momomo6789

anyone ask them if its 3.5se -> balanced ?


----------



## squiregeoff

Quote: 





momomo6789 said:


> anyone ask them if its 3.5se -> balanced ?


 

 Yes, and the answer was yes.  But I haven't seen one in the "flesh", so perhaps someone with one could confirm?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Yes, it does indeed do 3.5se -> balanced.


----------



## Fantoon

X2
  Quote: 





krmathis said:


> Looking really nice!
> Too bad the amplifier vendors have not agreed on a common jack for balanced headphone out though


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





krmathis said:


> Looking really nice!
> Too bad the amplifier vendors have not agreed on a common jack for balanced headphone out though


 

 yes, no matter how much I badgered them to start talking to each other, the proliferation continues. this one is much better though and at least there is one other unit using the HR10 connector, if this one becomes the standard, I wouldnt be upset. there are still better options IMO, but most are more pricey. this is a good compact and well built compromise.


----------

